# Can implantation occur at 5dpo?



## brookettc3

Hi everyone so if you look at mu chart I had a significant dip in temp this morning but my question is can it happen at 5dpo? thanks


----------



## babers

yes, i think you can.


----------



## Teach123

Ive had exactly the same happen to me at 5 dpo and was wondering the same!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a132c


----------



## MissC13

Hi ladies! I had a dip at 5dpo and cramping all day so I thought it was implanting. I'm 15dpo now and got my BFP at 13dpo. So it can happen!!! Good luck!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Angelicdragon

yes it can. most of my charts with a bfp I implant around 4-5 dpo. 
Good luck :)


----------



## Esdee

brookettc3 said:


> Hi everyone so if you look at mu chart I had a significant dip in temp this morning but my question is can it happen at 5dpo? thanks

Hi hun, I got the same on my chart this morning and was wondering the same thing. It's great to see such positive responses. FC it's a good thing for all of us experiencing the same early dip in our charts!
x


----------



## korink26

The month I got my BFP I had a dip at 5 dpo!


----------



## MissyMoo88

I didn't temp or anything but I had implantation bleeding at 5dpo and my BFP at 8dpo !

I had one stop in the morning, then after sex I had a tinge to the erm well you know what :blush: and then later on I had a blob of like brown/grey snot like cm ... sorry if tmi.

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## brookettc3

Oh wow so nice to hear so much positivity about this I thought people were gonna say no way. Thank you all so much. If you look
At my chart now my temps shot way up! :)


----------



## brookettc3

Well ladies implantation does and can occur at 5DPO I decided to test today and.... :bfp: :)


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

brookettc3 said:


> Well ladies implantation does and can occur at 5DPO I decided to test today and.... :bfp: :)

That is awesome for you!! Congrats!! You have given me hope! I am 4 dpo and had a dip this morning. I've felt bummed all day!!


----------



## baby D

FANTASTIC NEWS! Congratulations!


----------



## brookettc3

Thanks ladies <3


----------



## MissC13

Congrats!!! Yay!!


----------



## lushgirl84

congrats hun :)

I had a dip yesterday (5dpo) take a look, and tell me what you think ;)


----------



## Esdee

Congratulations! :hugs:

I also had a dip at 5dpo, then got a faint +HPT at 7dpo, then a dark one at 9dpo! We must be due around the same time in April, because I am only 10dpo today!

All the best in your pregnancy hun x


----------



## hopefulwishin

Congratulations! :)

Im at 5dpo and just noticed a very tiny "Needle pin sized" red dot mixed in twice with some clearish cm when I wiped! Ive never had Implantation spotting before! I dont know if this is what is or not?


----------



## chilliepepper

wow girls congratulations brookettc

im 7dpo and am going to buy a test on the way home,

i have had cramping, waves of nausea, crying all the times, waking through the night even though im dead tired, feel less nauseas after i eat and had a head ache for almost a week now????? should i test or is it all in my head


----------



## dfavbaby

Congrats!!!


What kind of test did you use?


----------



## goingmad

brookettc3 said:


> Well ladies implantation does and can occur at 5DPO I decided to test today and.... :bfp: :)

Congrat's lovely!!! You also give me hope, I had a dip today at 5 dpo :) xxx all the best x


----------



## craziegirlie

Congratulations! I am so hoping this happens to me! any chance you could post your chart?

Huge Congrats!!


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you yes it's on my sig it says pregnancy BBT chart hope it helps


----------



## Kimbre

Awww that's so great Brooke congrats!


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you Kimbre :) we are just waiting on your BFP now


----------



## Kimbre

lol well we will be waiting forever. im sure.


----------



## brookettc3

Keep thinking like that! I didnt think I waas going to get pregnant either of the months I did


----------



## Kimbre

lol. i dont even temp anymore. whats the point? it just upsets me and lets me down every single time. i just use opks. and this cycle we tried pre seed with the soft cups...and my ex-best friend, who ditched me when i had my DD because she needs a bff that goes out every single night and gets wasted... just announced she's freaking preggo... and she goes from guy to guy... so i dont even think shes with the dad. 

im just very annoyed and not thinking it'll ever happen for us.

but i am SO happy for you girl. thats so great that you got your BFP after your m/c.=)))


----------



## brookettc3

Yeah temping gets rough for sure. Well I am sure it will happen soon and you will get your forever baby. :) Ugh dont you hate that one of my friends found out the same day as me with my last (MC) that we were pregnant and she got an abortion at 9 weeks. Made me so mad I stopped talking to her. Now my BFF is pregnant 8 weeks and in the ER due to severe abdominal pain I am so worried! She lives in Montana right now so there isnt anything I can even do.


----------



## xxclairexx

Congratulations on your BFP :)


----------



## Kimbre

oh no! i hope that everything is okay with her. thats so scary... i went to the ER when i was preggo for DD becuase i had light spotting. i thought for SURE i was going to m/c.

FX that things are okay for her.


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you :) 

her mom just told me she is bleeding a lot now... :( I feel so bad for her.... I went to the E R for each of my LO's due to severe abdominal pain felt like contractions my whole stomach full on looked like i was having contractions...


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Yes it can. I got a positive pregnancy test in January at 8dpo and super faints at 7dpo so my baby had to have implanted no later than 5dpo!


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

What do you girls think of my chart? It says we did the BD at the right time. So FX! But I don't see a significant dip that would suggest implantation? But my temps are staying above the coverline. This is my first time charting so I have nothing to compare it to.


----------



## lilfroggyfroe

Welll shoot! Must have done it wrong. I can't figure out how to get my chart to show for you guys. ???


----------



## 4everinlove

Brookettc3:
i was SOOOO excited when i read your post yesterdayand saw your:bfp: . I have been charting for 3 cycles now but never made a ff account. just used an app on my fone. But when i came across your thread I went straight home to create an account so that i could post it. I think our charts look almost the samea except my dip was a day before yours... please take a look and see what you think...


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php


----------



## barbikins

brookettc3 said:


> Well ladies implantation does and can occur at 5DPO I decided to test today and.... :bfp: :)

This is a really old post so I hope you get it. I got a lot of creamy CM yesterday..globs of it in the afternoon (5dpo) and the tiniest tinged with brown.
I'm curious if yours was redish or brownish? It seems lot of woman, its red.


----------



## brookettc3

I never would have thought 1.5 years after making this post I would be in the same position 5dpo and had a temp dip! Hopefully it means the same thing it meant last time! Fingers crossed!


----------



## smalz

brookettc3 said:


> I never would have thought 1.5 years after making this post I would be in the same position 5dpo and had a temp dip! Hopefully it means the same thing it meant last time! Fingers crossed!

How much of a dip did you have? I have not charted very long, but I might have had a dip yesterday at 5dpo as well. I thought it was strange because I just started progesterone suppositories the night before and I thought it would raise my temp. Well, today my temp is back up to my normal post o temp. I have never had a dip before so I am not sure what to make of it. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/37a459/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## butterflywolf

It can. I implanted 3 dpo.


----------



## smalz

That's awesome! Congratulations.


----------



## brookettc3

I went down .4 degrees then the next day (today) up .8 you can click on my ticker and see my chart :)


----------



## kristencheong

Hi, i am new and was really confused because initially fertility friend stated that my ovulation is on CD10 and my implantation dip would then be 5 DPO. If this was the case, my chances look really high!

However they shifted my ovulation today to CD14 and it seems the chances are so low now. :dohh:

this is my chart now 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/42a2e5


----------



## Mrs A

It looks to be because of your cm and opk. They were both negative around cd10


----------



## kristencheong

Mrs A said:


> It looks to be because of your cm and opk. They were both negative around cd10


oh ok! no wonder...

but does dry means no cm?

or dry means there is cm but just not the wet type?


----------



## Mrs A

Means no cm


----------



## kristencheong

Hi Mrs A, thank you for your reply. In this case i input it wrongly... i always thought it meant there is CM but it looks dry :p


----------



## CathiiNoo

Hi ladies! Please look at my chart. I took soy this month cd 5-9 and FF moved my O 4 days earlier (cd16) than last month (cd20). I had a dip at 5 dpo today and it went below coverline. Do you think this is correct? Am I still in the game?


----------



## Mrs A

CathiiNoo said:


> Hi ladies! Please look at my chart. I took soy this month cd 5-9 and FF moved my O 4 days earlier (cd16) than last month (cd20). I had a dip at 5 dpo today and it went below coverline. Do you think this is correct? Am I still in the game?

It's far too early to tell. Your next few temps will tell you. Xx


----------



## debbie2911

hello im new to charting could someone look at my chart please and is my 5dpo dip what everyone means? 
congratulations to all those that got there bfp :happydance:


----------



## sunshine85

I don't chart nor temp I guess because the last two times I got preggo it was withtin the first month trying. No take home babies yet though :(

I feel af symps but during times like this who the heck knows what is af or preggo symptoms.

I had af Mar 11-15th and we bd on the 15th, 16th, 18th, 20th, 23rd around 11pmish which carried into 24th lol ans on the 25th (ovulation day)

Do you guys think I covered enough bases? Haha...

I tested ar 6dpo and :bfn: so hoping that I tested too early maybe??

Going :wacko:


----------



## KbabyKgirlK

Well I just thought Id share. I had ov on the 8th-9th and had unprotected on the 8th of april. On the evening of 12th I began having mild cramps that went away after a while and on 13th I woke up and the first thing I did was cried and was a bit moody all day BUT i thought I was just being this way cause my period that should start on Sun. or Mon. Today I have been a bit the same but I thought WTH I'll test (I knew if I was pregnant it would take way longer but I thought y not). Anyways its BFI (inconclusive) Never had that before, so idk hmm well if I do end up being pregnant I'll be just as happy, you can't be sad when you create a life and in a happy relationship :) Although it would be a challenge for a full time student with no job :(


----------



## KbabyKgirlK

KbabyKgirlK said:


> Well I just thought Id share. I had ov on the 8th-9th and had unprotected on the 8th of april. On the evening of 12th I began having mild cramps that went away after a while and on 13th I woke up and the first thing I did was cried and was a bit moody all day BUT i thought I was just being this way cause my period that should start on Sun. or Mon. Today I have been a bit the same but I thought WTH I'll test (I knew if I was pregnant it would take way longer but I thought y not). Anyways its BFI (inconclusive) Never had that before, so idk hmm well if I do end up being pregnant I'll be just as happy, you can't be sad when you create a life and in a happy relationship :) Although it would be a challenge for a full time student with no job :(

Its a BFP


----------



## CathiiNoo

Congratulations!


----------



## lauralynn3boy

I have a triphasic chart this month. I also had my shift for implantation on day 5. I am trying not to get too excited but thank you for this thread!! It gives me hope! I am 8dpo. I want to wait until at least 13dpo to test so I can know for sure.


----------



## doctorsookie

thanks for this post



brookettc3 said:


> Well ladies implantation does and can occur at 5DPO I decided to test today and.... :bfp: :)


----------

